# Betta Tank and a couple of Qs



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 5galish betta tank with no light and all i have in it is ambulia.Is there any other plants that would work well just next to a window?????

Also my main tank had an ich outbreak and the medication said that it killed aquatic plants so i put them in baggies with some water and layed them next to a window and they have survived... I was curious if the ich could start over again from them attaching to the plants and was wondering what was the best way to rinse them to get it off?? Thanks a lot...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Can someone please help me my plants go back in my tank tomorrow.....Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A simple search on the forum would have yielded faster results............

Aponogeton
Java fern
java moss
crypts
Wisteria
Watersprite
duckweed (a pest)
anubias


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

> Freshwater Ich
> Symptoms: Fish look like they have little white salt grains on them and may scratch against objects in the tank.
> White spot disease (Ichthyopthirius multifiliis) is caused by a protozoan with a life cycle that includes a free-living stage. Ich grows on a fish --> it falls off and attaches to gravel or tank glass --> it reproduces to MANY parasites --> these swarmers then attach to other fish. If the swarmers do not find a fish host, they die in about 3 days (depending on the water temperature).
> 
> ...


Use the transfer method on your plants. If you put them back into the tank after just a day or two in the same bag of water, you can expect to be back at square one fast.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

well they were in the same bag of water for a week then switched with new water. So its been a week since the water has been changed in the bags....


----------

